# Some of anzil litter



## COCKERMUM

Had great diffculty choosing one of these little girls. Who i pick up in 5 days.


----------



## Kel

Oh, they are so cute! The breeder we got our puppy from actually brought the puppies to our house and they were running around our kitchen floor and wow, it was hard to pick just one. And of course, we HAD to get one, how could we say no?


----------



## Dylansmum

Very hard to choose - they are all so sweet and very similar!


----------



## embee

Ahhh, they are so lovely. You would need to choose based on temperament rather than looks as they are so similar. The breeder is your best guide in this respect as they will know each puppies personality.


----------



## parapluie

awww adorable! Have you made any decisions yet? Any ideas on names yet?


----------



## wilfiboy

All look lovely ... Im so surprised at this stage you've still got so much choice... yeh, do you want the boundy one, the playful one the quite one , if they all seem similar let the pup choose you or dip lol x


----------



## Enneirda.

I'd go with the small dark kid look wise if it were me. Good luck!


----------



## lady amanda

LOL awww I love them...I want the lil one!!!


----------



## lady amanda

or any of them really


----------



## Guest

Folks that is the problem ?? how do you no which puppy will suit your family ? that is why i have the family history from people and at 10 weeks i place the apppropriate puppy with the right family surely the breeder nos best you cant pic a puppy because it runs to you ? you might smell of mc donalds !!! haha the breeder needs to place the puppy with the right family janice


----------



## lady amanda

Hi Janice,
I think we were all just having a little fun with a cute photo of some new babies.


----------



## alfiedoo

aah Jane how did you choose? They are all so gorgeous! We didn't have that dilemma as Anthony picked Alfie for us. Which one is your little girl? Bet you so excited to pick her up!!  x


----------



## embee

romeo said:


> Folks that is the problem ?? how do you no which puppy will suit your family ? that is why i have the family history from people and at 10 weeks i place the apppropriate puppy with the right family surely the breeder nos best you cant pic a puppy because it runs to you ? you might smell of mc donalds !!! haha the breeder needs to place the puppy with the right family janice


Although I would appreciate guidance from a breeder I would ultimately want to have some choice over the puppy that I felt was right. I wouldn't want it chosen for me. How would I know that the breeder hasn't just given me an unsuitable puppy just to place the puppy with an owner???????


----------



## lady amanda

embee said:


> Although I would appreciate guidance from a breeder I would ultimately want to have some choice over the puppy that I felt was right. I wouldn't want it chosen for me. How would I know that the breeder hasn't just given me an unsuitable puppy just to place the puppy with an owner???????


 I agree!! It is also about a connection between you and the pup.


----------



## embee

romeo said:


> haha the breeder needs to place the puppy with the right family janice


So if someone comes to Jandaz for a puppy they don't get any choice at all, they only get the puppy you choose for them?


----------



## wilfiboy

as Leone says if you want advice about which pup is for you then Im sure Anthony will offer his opinion if you ask and help you decide what fits your family. I on the other hand chose both of mine before they were older enough to tell but I think theres alot to be said for nuture. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Jane

omg they are gorgeous!!! makes me want another one.


----------



## wilfiboy

Go on Jane you know you want to it looks like there are a few to choose from ... just dont fight lol x


----------



## Guest

well after 10 years of breeding cockapoos , and picking most of the puppies to suit families i think from my endorsments ive got it right ?? people ultimatly pic the colour , *** and size and i give them a choice of wether they want the puppy i think most suitable they dont have to take the offer ! after all i have got dogs with hearing for the deaf ,pat dogs , with children with aurtism , a dog in a mental hospital and a nursing home and many more list is endless............................


----------



## wilfiboy

I think one of your dogs is in Mables line x


----------



## Guest

wilfiboy one of my dogs ? what is the name janice x


----------

